# Update Look website



## gmarsden (Sep 20, 2006)

The 2008 models and colors are now on the lookcycle.com USA site.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Sweet! When are the new accessories going to be available?


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dick Rhee said:


> Sweet! When are the new accessories going to be available?


The Look website describes the features of its stem including allowing removal of the stem from the handlebars without having to remove brakes or bar tape. As if this were a special feature when in fact every stem now has this property.

-ilan


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

ilan said:


> The Look website describes the features of its stem including allowing removal of the stem from the handlebars without having to remove brakes or bar tape. As if this were a special feature when in fact every stem now has this property.
> 
> -ilan


Honestly, how much could you really write about a stem? It's sole purpose is to mount the handlebars to the steerer tube. Still though, I thought it was a little odd to mention it as a highlight, but I guess that if you're in marketing you're gonna milk every "feature" for all that it's worth.

BTW, I noticed is that the photos for the 585 (I think) had thumbnail descriptions for one of Look's new pedals.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

What headset are they showing on the 586/595?


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

gmarsden said:


> The 2008 models and colors are now on the lookcycle.com USA site.


The bikes all seem really great. I ended up buying a Cervelo last month because every single bike shop in France that I went to that sold Look really sucked (though the Look company customer relations are really good). In fact, I would have bought the first high end bicycle that I could try out (Look, Cervelo, Time, etc) as I could not go wrong with any of them. Unfortunately, stores in France generally don't care at all about what the customer wants, so I got my bike in the USA, where I was treated royally. I'm very happy with my Cervelo R3, though the Look 585 would probably have suited me better. 

-ilan


----------

